# Cat Gecko and snake



## orionmystery (May 8, 2014)

Defensive gaping. Hypnotizing eyes of a gorgeous Cat Gecko (Aeluroscalabotes felinus). I think it's one of the most beautiful geckos in Malaysia. 


Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_0286 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


So adorable 


Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_0295 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Those eyes...


Aeluroscalabotes felinus IMG_0302 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Up close with a Malayan Bridle Snake (Dryocalamus subannulatus). Non venomous. Selangor, Malaysia.


Dryocalamus subannulatus IMG_0391 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Dryocalamus subannulatus IMG_0403 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




Dryocalamus subannulatus IMG_0415 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Up close with a miniature crocodile  - Spotted House Gecko (Gekko monarchus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Gekko monarchus IMG_0320 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Nounboy (May 8, 2014)

Nice set of teeth in #1


----------



## CoBilly (May 8, 2014)

Awesome. The close up pics of the eyes are especially awesome


----------



## orionmystery (May 8, 2014)

CoBilly said:


> Awesome. The close up pics of the eyes are especially awesome





Nounboy said:


> Nice set of teeth in #1



Thanks, CoBilly, Nounboy. I love those eyes too


----------



## cat001 (May 9, 2014)

Oh those are beautiful shots of some stunning subjects. Cute little tongue shot of the snake


----------



## orionmystery (May 11, 2014)

cat001 said:


> Oh those are beautiful shots of some stunning subjects. Cute little tongue shot of the snake



Thanks, cat001!


----------



## tenthumbs (May 16, 2014)

Wow these are fantastic!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## agp (May 16, 2014)

Those gecko eyes are mesmerizing


----------

